# Renting Pack Goats in Oregon



## LLHENRY (Dec 28, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had some leads on places in Oregon that either did " goat packing trips" or allow people to rent a couple packing goats for shortish hikes?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say that you should check with NAPGA (North American Packgoat Association) www.napga.org


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm trying to get something like that going in the Bend area but still in the formative stage. I've checked some outfitter/packing sites but haven't found any other goat packing rentals or trip/day hikes being offered by anyone. I hope to have it going on a small scale by April or May. If you are interested sometime this spring PM me and I'll be closer to actually having a start date.


----------

